# Hi



## Abundance2023 (16 d ago)

Hi, newbie here. I've never heard of this forum until today. Was searching for a legit marriage forum and this one popped up. Still need to look around and get familiar. 

Ive been married for 19 years.

Glad to be here.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Abundance2023 said:


> Hi, newbie here. I've never heard of this forum until today. Was searching for a legit marriage forum and this one popped up. Still need to look around and get familiar.
> 
> I met my husband when I was 10 years old and we've been married for 23 years with a 14 year old baby girl.
> 
> Glad to be here.


Welcome to TAM!


----------

